# stupid question



## Canuck (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay, I have been a TUG member for 1 year now and love this site!  I appreciate and value everyone's time and opinions.  It's also nice to know that I'm not the only travel junkie out there!!!  ANYHOW, I would like to know how I change all my "info"....when I post a thread it shows me, "Canuck", as a guest, I'm not a guest I do pay my membership fee.  How do I add all that "stuff" and a picute etc etc.  Sorry to trouble you, I have looked on the website and I can't find it.  I'm sure it's in right in front of me but I need HELP!   

THANKS!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 5, 2007)

Most questions about using the BBS can be answered by one of the "Troubleshooting" threads at the top of the list of topics in the TUG BBS forum. Here is the thread pertaining to how you can change your "Guest" status - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

Most BBS issues not covered by the Troubleshooting threads, such as avatars, are discussed in one of the other threads on that forum. Here for example, is the thread you want for avatars - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20506 . I found it by using the BBS "Search" function to search that forum for the word *avatar*.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 5, 2007)

Also, you can learn a lot by clicking on "User CP" on the left side of the above blue bar, which allows you to make changes to your info. Then click on any of the various options, including "Edit Avatar", for more information.


----------

